# Happy Birthday, Charlie D!!!



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2019)

с Днем рожденья Charlie!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 11, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> с Днем рожденья Charlie!




What?!


Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2019)

Have a wonderful birthday Charlie!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 11, 2019)

Happy birthday to you, Charlie!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday to you Charlie!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday Charlie !!!

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Charlie...a wee bit late. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Chuck!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2019)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday, Charlie! [emoji512]


----------

